# left arm pain



## El Gringo (Feb 19, 2019)

about 4 weeks ago while bench pressing I think I got a grade 1 muscle tear [defined as a minor damage [less than 5 percent muscle tear] that takes about 2-3 weeks to heal]. I've done this a few times before over the years. I was once told that it was my bicep tendon by my gym owner. it didn't make sense to me because my bicep never hurt, it was my front left delt that had pain when doing any kind of pushing movements.

this time after 2-3 weeks the pain in my shoulder went away, but now the outer part of my forearm, to the outside of my elbow is in pain [googles images lead me to believe its my pronator trees]. its for almost all movements. especially when doing shoulder raises, or just picking up any kind of weight. I also have a slight pain in my bicep as well, but its a lot bearable than the pain in my forearm. its weird that I didn't have the pain in my forearm until the pain in my shoulder went away. 

is this all one injury from bench pressing? a tear that went from my front delt to forearm?

BTW I'm done with bench pressing. I'm conscious of tucking my elbows and shoulder blades back and still injure myself. this is about the 4th time I've torn a muscle. previous times it took about 3-4 months to heal and could get away with dumbbell presses using an iso grip.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2019)

pillar know alot about this kinda shit..every time i fuk myself up i pm him hes always got answers


----------



## El Gringo (Feb 19, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> pillar know alot about this kinda shit..every time i fuk myself up i pm him hes always got answers



I'll wait and see if he chimes in on this. If not I'll send him a PM


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2019)

El Gringo said:


> I'll wait and see if he chimes in on this. If not I'll send him a PM


 He is drunk in Mexico.


----------



## The Tater (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey Gringo, is up close to your elbow? It sounds like it could be tennis elbow.


----------



## El Gringo (Feb 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> He is drunk in Mexico.



¡Como! I'm the only gringo here


----------



## El Gringo (Feb 19, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Hey Gringo, is up close to your elbow? It sounds like it could be tennis elbow.



Tennis is for sissy boys that belong to the yacht Club. Interesting when I read the causes though. Apparently its frequent among plumbers. I'm a plumber. Symptoms seem to die down when I'm off on the weekend.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2019)

Sounds like you have a couple things going on. What you keep tearing is probably your pec tendon. It attaches to the bone in the upper arm past the shoulder. The reason it keeps testing is most likely the first time you did this it scarred over. Now you are just ripping the scar tissue from time to time. 

Ice the elbow and get a carpel tunnel brace for that arm. Sleep with it on. 

If you have a significant other have them smash your tissues up. Lay on the floor arm out sideways. Have them step their heel into your pec but don't go over 7/10 pain scale. Move the arm up and down parallel to the floor and rotate it in and out. Do this for a few minutes. 

They can use the ball of their foot to smash into the biceps and forearm as well. 

It will take a couple treatments but after each it should feel better 

Update this post pls. I will hit you back during my brief periods of sobriety.


----------



## snake (Feb 22, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like you have a couple things going on. What you keep tearing is probably your pec tendon. It attaches to the bone in the upper arm past the shoulder. The reason it keeps testing is most likely the first time you did this it scarred over. Now you are just ripping the scar tissue from time to time.
> 
> Ice the elbow and get a carpel tunnel brace for that arm. Sleep with it on.
> 
> ...



Add in the voodoo bands for the arm. Get someone to put them on tight. Play with the location above and below the joint. 2-3x/day will help in time. 

Hope you heal up my man.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 20, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like you have a couple things going on. What you keep tearing is probably your pec tendon. It attaches to the bone in the upper arm past the shoulder. The reason it keeps testing is most likely the first time you did this it scarred over. Now you are just ripping the scar tissue from time to time.
> 
> Ice the elbow and get a carpel tunnel brace for that arm. Sleep with it on.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I found out the issue. about 7 years ago I tore a tendon in my left ring finger. I got surgery, but it was unsuccessful. Since, I've lost the ability to bend my left ring finger at the second joint [above the knuckle]. when moving my left finger up and down I can tell that the other tendon in my finger runs all the way down my arm to the point where I have pain. I've been stretching my finger out and going heavy on the weights. I think this has been breaking up scar-tissue. 
My pain is no longer as bad, and when it flares up, I just straighten my arm and pull back on my finger for a minute or two and the pain goes away.

You were right about the scar-tissue. I left out the fact that I had a finger injury. It didn't occur to me that it would be the problem. My doctor told me that id have soreness when I get older. I thought the finger itself would become sore when I'm in my 40s and outside in cold temperature. I guess its worse than that.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Aug 1, 2019)

Hve numbness in mine as we speak


----------

